# [SOLVED] BSOD's and Freezing



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

I've posted here only twice in the past, generally I can figure out the issue on my own and get it resolved. Recently I've been dumbfounded and frustrated by what's been happening with my newly built system. :banghead:

The problem I'm having is it seems to at random, while gaming or at my desktop, either freeze, lockup, or BSOD. It's also happened sometimes, not all, while running Prime 95's Stress Test as "Blend". I know it's not a heat issue.

I've tested the memory using the latest version of Memtest, may not have let it run long enough, as it only did 2-1/2 passes. I've checked my hard drive using CHKDSK and also reformatted trying to resolve the issue. I've made sure everything is updated and that I'm using the latest version of my drivers, as well as disabled the Windows Area theme as I though somehow that was the issue. I've also disabled the onboard audio and onboard video. This is really why it's becoming a huge headache for me. :angry:

I built the system about 5-6 weeks ago, it was running just fine, no issues at all! Randomly, this started happening, and it all began while I was playing Diablo III one day. 

It's a bit late so some details may be left out, and I apologize in advance for that. As stated I'm really just running out of ideas and can't figure out what the problem is. I've been using Windows 7 for years and I've never had a BSOD or problem until recently. Thanks in advance for taking the time to read my thread.

For any additional information, please, don't hesitate.

OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit 
MotherBoard: ASUS M4A78T-E
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955
GPU: EVGA GTX 460 756 MGB Superclocked Edition
RAM: 1x 4Gig Crucial DDR3 1333
PSU: PC Power & Cooling Turbo-Cool 510 SLI 510W (650W peak)

View attachment Files.zip


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Since I can't edit my last post, I'm forced to make a new one. I received yet another BSOD and I'm adding the "Minidump" file here.

View attachment Dump.zip


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Had yet another BSOD this morning, here's the dump file once again.

View attachment Dump2.zip


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Ran Memtest86+ for up to 5 passes and had 0 errors. I also ran the Seagate Seatools on my drive, and did all of the basic tests, it also came back with no errors.

After running Seatools, I rebooted and went AFK, assuming my system would boot as normal. When I returned, turned on the monitor and moved the mouse, I was greeted with yet another BSOD. Performed a coldboot on the system and here we are.

Here's the dump file.

View attachment Dump3.zip


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Received yet another BSOD. Sorry to continually bump the post, trying to provide updates as I receive them.

View attachment Dump4.zip


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

And again! This is getting ridiculous. I almost can't even use my machine anymore. 

View attachment Dump5.zip


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Hi,

We're seeing a few different bugchecks here... D1, A, FE, etc. Most of these bugchecks are indicative of a software or hardware issue, but one of the D1 bugchecks has its probably caused by as hardware. This mixed with the FE bugcheck leads me to believe we may have a USB or motherboard issue going on here, but we'll see.

First off, your ASACPI.sys driver (Asus ATK0110 ACPI Utility - a known BSOD maker in Win7. Also a part of the Asus PCProbe and AISuite Utilities) is dated from 2005. The pre-2009 driver is a very big issue with BSOD's, so update this driver here OR remove the software. I honestly recommend removing it as motherboard software is buggy and unreliable, but the choice is ultimately yours.

Next, your BIOS version is 3406 and the latest is 3503 (improves system stability among other things).. so update that here.

If after doing both of these things, you're still crashing, enable Driver Verifier so we can just ensure this is or isn't software related - 

Driver Verifier:


> *What is Driver Verifier?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, as we have an FE bugcheck related issue here, I recommend removing all and any USB devices that aren't your mouse and keyboard temporarily.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Well, I unplugged everything but my keyboard and mouse, as you suggested. Which is my Headset, and two other USB cords which aren't in use (one is for my external drive which I leave unplugged when not using, and one for my digital camera).

I updated the BIOS and removed the Asus ATK0110 ACPI Utility via Device Manager, as there was nothing to uninstall in Programs and Features.

Everything seemed fine, was typing you a response, then a restart out of nowhere. Not sure what that's all about. 

No minidump files or bluescreen, just a restart. Any ideas?


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Now the "Action Center" on taskbar is suggesting I install my "Power Management System Driver". I assuming that's because I removed the Asus ATK0110 ACPI Utility?

Also, before updating the BIOS and you responded, I did update the Asus ATK0110 ACPI Utility. Another thing I was doing was attempting to run Prime95. As I know it was spitting out an error and causing lockups/reboots. Now, while running the Small FFT's test it seems to be alright. Before, it wouldn't get past the first test. Now it is. 

I'll try the other ones and respond with another update.

Thank you for the help, Patrick.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

My pleasure.

Also, yes, the power management system driver, aka, the acpi driver, is what allows the system to communicate with and control the power management features of hardware components on a computer. The Asus software to my knowledge also created a bridge between the BIOS and OS.

Aside from BSOD's, if the system is locking up and rebooting, that may be sign of a PSU related issue.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

So far so good. Ran the Blend test on Prime95, always run Coretemp to make sure I'm not overheating (had trouble with this in the past), and it never exceeded 56C and it's about 30-31C in the room where my computer is located.

Ran the Large FFT test for 10 minutes, temperature never exceeded 57C, no freezing or reboots.

Ran the Small FFT test for 10 minutes, temerature never exceeded 58C, no freezing or reboots.

If it's a PSU related issue, wouldn't if have popped up during running Prime95 just now? 

Should I also try Furmark to see if it IS potentially a PSU related issue?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Good work 

It can, it all depends. It may not even be a PSU issue at all if the issues have stopped as a whole. Furmark wouldn't be a bad idea.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Installed Furmark, let it run for 10 minutes, temperature did not exceed 84C, stayed about 83C. No freezing or reboots.

Any other suggestions as far as testing goes?

When should I plugin my headset and what not again?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Great 

As far as the other peripherals and usb devices go that you removed, leave them out for a few days unless you absolutely need to have them in (for example.. headset if you want to skype with friends, etc). I recommended removing them temporarily for a few days to make sure the crashes are gone. I'd say if you don't crash in 4-5 days, you're good to install the devices again. 

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Alright, thanks again for the help, Patrick!

Should I keep the Aero theme disabled? Or enable it again?

Also, before any of this, I did notice some "crackling" sounds through my headset while tabbing out from WoW then tabbing back in. It seems to not do it as much with Aero disabled. 

Could this of been because of the BIOS not supporting my Headset? Might sound like a dumb question though. However, I did notice when I went to download the update, it saying something about "Enhanced compatibility with some USB devices".


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

It's up to you. Aero really isn't important whatsoever 

Also, the Enhanced compatibility with some USB devices came along with the BIOS update. I don't think it's much. Asus likely just added more support and compatibility for various different USB devices that had some issues prior to that specific BIOS version. You should be able to enable it without any issues.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Enabling what? Aero?

Also, you I think you might of missed my question above regarding the crackly/popping audio when tabbing out then back into WoW.

Any information as to why this is?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Enabling without issues I was talking about the enhanced USB.

Crackling audio can be caused by many things, but given that the headset had crackling, it could have been the culprit all along (the headset itself could be faulty, the USB port the headset was in, the drivers for the headset if any, etc).. that is why I mentioned removing all usb devices MINUS the keyboard and mouse for now would be a good idea, to rule out other USB devices being the issue.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

I'm not sure what you mean by enabling the "enhanced USB". I think there is a misunderstanding. What I'm referring to is what it said on the BIOS update it self, on the ASUS website. Meaning, what the update is going to do for my system.

My guess is it was the headset due to that problem, and I noticed it messing up once before with Ventrilo, saying it stopped working, or something along those lines.

If it is still causing trouble or I get a BSOD with WoW, which I'll be testing shortly, I'll let you know. It's still under warranty, so getting a new one is no big deal.

Thanks again, Patrick. All of this is really appreciated.


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

After playing WoW for a little bit, and attempting to force the audio problem, or other lag problems I was having/freezing. The freezing has seemed to stop. I alt-tabbed about 20 times, while loading into heavily populated areas, etc. The audio problem did occur at random, but it would either subside shortly after tabbing back in, or tabbing out, then back in. Before, it'd randomly restart my computer while trying to exit the game. Or the audio problem wouldn't go away as easily.

Also it doesn't seem it's just an audio problem, that's just the most noticeable. It's as if the whole system is bogged down. Alt-tabbing out, then back in, seems to fix it. Why is that?

Not sure what that's all about, maybe lag and everything catching back up to speed?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Possibly, I honestly am unsure. If it becomes a very severe problem, we'll have a deeper look into it 

Let me know if the crashing or freezing ever continues.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Will do. So far so good though. Noticed a problem where Desktop Window Manager was crashing when I was switching my themes. Not a big deal though. Not sure why it was crashing either.

If I have any issues with BSOD's or freezing I'll be sure to contact you.

Thanks again!


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Warning: WALL OF TEXT!
I said I'd post back if I had any problems, they've started again yesterday.

I turned on my computer Saturday morning, as I usually do, and went to do some things. Came back about 10 minutes later and my computer was frozen. I rebooted, and it wouldn't stop rebooting before the BIOS screen. So I turned it off and did a cold boot, this allowed me to boot up once again. I figured it was just a "hiccup" or something.

I began watching a live stream for LoL, after about 20 minutes or so of watching it full screen my computer froze into a BSOD. "DXGMMS1.SYS" Rebooted again, reboot loop, tried to cold boot, didn't work. Tried to cold boot a couple times, and kept getting a black screen. I reset my bios by removing the battery on the motherboard, and after about 20 minutes or so and putting it back together, I was able to boot once more.

Once booted, I decided to run Prime95, as I know sometimes it likes to spit out errors and cause freezing after I've been getting BSOD's or freezing. So I start Prime95 on blendtest, and sure enough it spits out a BSOD. "SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION" Reboot loop, cold boot, I'm back into Windows. It's wanting to install all my drivers, and the only thing working is my Mouse. My Keyboard, Headset, LAN, and Graphics Drivers aren't working at this point.

I decide to boot into safemode and it's doing the same thing, so I decide to run Prime95 to see if it'll freeze or BSOD in safemode, and sure enough it does once again.

At this point I'm getting super frustrated with it, so I get the Western Digital Data Lifegaurd Tools, I run the short and extended test with no errors, and have it do a complete erase of the drive (as I'm not the original owner, and figured it's for the best). 

I get formatted once again, and I'm begging to install some of my applications, and updates. While updating my computer freezes, figured I was simply doing to much at once, and give it a reboot. Fires back up, no issues, continue updating, etc. I do notice a couple errors with some of the updates, not sure why or what it was about, but the update that was the culprit wasn't in my update selections anymore. 

I did not update any of my hardware drivers via windows. I rolled back my Nvidia drivers after the reformat because that was what was suggested on another forums I was reading while looking up the file "DXGMMS1.SYS". It was wanting to update my Monitor drivers for some reason, which I was allowing it to, and it kept spitting out an error. Looking on the Samsung website and browsing for the drivers for my monitor, the are up to date, so I have no clue why Windows wanted to update it.

Everything was fine last night, got nearly everything reinstalled and even playing a little bit of League, and used Skype, with Pandora running, no problems or freezing. So far so good!

I boot up this morning, and I'm doing my usual routine, checking my e-mail, the weather as a Hurricane is approaching, etc. My computer freezes....:banghead: I reboot, etc, get back in. Run Prime95 as it was running with no issues last night, and it spits out an error, and my computer freezes. Reboot once again, I come to this forums, I start typing and I get a BSOD. "BAD_POOL_HEADER"

I copied over the Minidumps before I reformatted last, and compiled it with my most recent one which will be listed below. I'm really frustrated with all of this! It's been about 3-4 weeks now since I've been dealing with it. I just wish it'd all stop and be resolved.

I really don't feel it's a hardware issue, I could be completely wrong. I've never used an AMD system other than my brothers backup computer when mine was down oncetime. It use to have BSOD's as well until I realize it was a missing chipset driver. Could that be the issue here? 

I'm completely lost and incredibly frustrated with all of it. I'm ready to just tear it apart and put my old hardware back in it. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you,
IceCold


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Forgot to include the minidumps, here they are.

View attachment Minidumps.rar


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Hi,

Okay, let's run through a checklist here:

1. Ensure all drivers are up to date by visiting their manufacturer websites (video card, sound, chipset, you name it). 

2. Run Memtest86+ for no less than 7-8 passes - 

Memtest86+:






> Download Memtest86+ here:





> http://www.memtest.org/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3. Run Furmark to ensure your video card can handle load without crashes, artifacts, etc - 

Furmark:


> FurMark Video Stress Test - free from here: http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Overall, this may be a long and grueling hardware diagnostic process... so hang in there 

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Installed the Chipset Drivers, it installed the following:
ATI Catalyst Install Manager
North Bridge Filter Driver
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 SP1 Redistributable
Hydravision

Which after looking up seem to be for my onboard video, which I have disabled in the BIOS.

As for the sound drivers, I disabled the onboard sound since I don't use it, I use my USB Headset. So I don't think these are necessary.

My LAN Drivers have been updated from the manufactures website when I first reformatted.

I also updated my Nvidia Graphics Drivers to 301.42, which is the latest released version. The only reason I rolled back is as stated above.

I also did run FurMark in the past, as can be seen on another post in this thread. I'll let it run for a bit longer this time. I know one of the capacitors on the GPU makes a terrible noise, but it's not a problem according the EVGA support. Which I contacted them after buying the card. They said some of the cards just have that problem but it doesn't affect performance, it's more of an annoyance.

I did also run Memtest86+ but only let it go to 5 passes, and it have no errors. I'll run it overnight and see what happens in the morning.

I'll run FurMark here in a little bit and let it run a little longer and post with the results.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Thanks for the updates!

Also, a question... did your BSOD's / issues start happening again while you had the peripherals / usb devices removed that I mentioned earlier, or did it happened whilst you re-connected them?

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

My computer froze when I was updating windows, I reconnected them and started experiencing problems again. Maybe you're onto something? I assume it could possibly be the cable I don't use at all, which is for my digital camera/PSP, which I rarely use them these days. The other one is for my External Harddrive, which the enclosures power is unplugged when not in use. So nothing is going to the cables that are plugged in.

I edited my post above, also, should I try removing the cables? 

Should I just try running Prime95 with and without them plugged in and see if that's the problem?

Thanks.


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Also, after thinking about it, I did have the BSOD's before reformatting, before those USB deviced were plugged in. So I'm not exactly sure that's the issue. I only plugged them in after reformatting.

Also, after my last post, I went AFK to do some things, came back and my monitor was in standby as usual, moved my mouse, and the screen wouldn't come back on resulting in me having to reboot.

Not sure what's going on here.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

If the system froze / BSOD'd with every device but the keyboard & mouse disconnected, it's likely not what I was thinking (possibly a certain device causing issues). However, I would for reference purposes at least keep everything keyboard and mouse again for awhile, JUST to be sure that we're not dealing with a possible device related issue.

Let me know how things go after that. The only reason again I am even mentioning devices is because we've seen some FE USB bugchecks.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Ran FurMark for 10 minutes, no artifacts or instability, temperature hit 83C only for a few seconds, other than that stayed at 82C.

So I think the GPU is out of the question.

I have ran Prime95 in the past, and my temps never went above around 57C. I didn't have any instability while running it either.

I also did extensive tests on my Harddrive recently, there isn't any issues there either.

Wouldn't a PSU issue pop up when running these tests? 

So even though I did run Memtest86+ with no issues, you still recommend I run it overnight?


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*



PJB said:


> Let me know how things go after that. The only reason again I am even mentioning devices is because we've seen some FE USB bugchecks.


They're unplugged.

Are you sure it's not related to my Headset or Mouse? My Keyboard is an older PS/2 Keyboard, non-USB.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Furmark and Prime95 both put the system on load, so yes, the PSU is used in both of those instances. 

I highly doubt it's the mouse, and as I said, remove _every_ device but the keyboard and mouse.

Also, yes, run Memtest86+ overnight to be absolutely sure your RAM is okay.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

After posting here last, I ran Prime95 just to see if it would cause a freeze/bsod, and it ran without issue. I decided to do a coldboot, because if I remember correctly that's usually when it happens.

I shutdown, let it sit for about 5 minutes, turned it back on, ran Prime95 and sure enough I got an error and BSOD.

Here's the minidump.
View attachment Dump.zip


Also, my headset is now unplugged after you had suggested it. The other USB devices have been unplugged since the first time you suggested it.


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

After my last post I received yet another BSOD. Here's the minidump:
View attachment Dump2.zip


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Two latest bugchecks are: 3B: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION faulting dxgkrnl.sys (DirectX Graphics Kernel) and A: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL mentioning memory corruption.

Interestingly enough, there's a dump from Aug. 25th that you attached earlier that is faulting PCIIDEX.sys. Give this hotfix a try - Data corruption occurs when you write data to a partition on a disk through an IDE port or a SATA port that uses IDE emulation on a Windows Server 2008 R2-based or a Windows 7-based computer

If you're still BSOD'ing after running the hotfix, Memtest should be your next task. The Memtest86+ will really help us as it will completely rule out memory as the issue. If Furmark ran fine, your video card should be fine if there were no artifacts, etc.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

I went AFK for a bit after my last post and I came back to my monitor being in standby, I moved the mouse, and my screen turned on this time. I went to click on Firefox which was minimized and BAM, reboot. So I decided to do another coldboot this time now that everything except my mouse and keyboard were unplugged.

Booted up, ran Prime95's Blend Test and had an error, this time my computer didn't freeze surprisingly. However the error read: "FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4" which when looking it up is either a faulty overclock, which I'm not, incorrect voltages, which I don't remember setting anything for them, or faulty memory.

So I decided to run the Small and Large FFT tests with Prime95, and both passed the first test without issue (usually the error/freeze happens within the first minute), so I ran the Blend Test once more and it passed the first test with no errors.

Not sure what's going on, is it in fact faulty memory? Hopefully running Memtest tonight will provide that information.

I also attempted to apply the hotfix as you suggested, and it says "The update is not applicable to your computer."

As far as the GPU goes, I didn't see any artifacts, I never have had any issues with this card. I've been using it for nearly two years without any problems.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Thanks for the update. Let me know how Memtest goes and we'll move from there. 

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

So Memtest is complete. It ran 15 tests, and all of them were passes. Not one error showed up. 

Where do we go from here?

Could any of this be related to the fact I have the floppy drive, onboard video, sound, and the asus express gate disabled in my BIOS? Doubtful as it wasn't causing issues before. Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Hi,

No, that shouldn't have any negative effect whatsoever. I cannot personally speak on floppy, video and express gate... but I've had my onboard sound on my Asus board disabled for about a year new due to a sound card and it works fine.

Alright...

- Furmark runs fine... no crashes or artifacts.

- Memtest86+ ran all night without errors.

- Prime95 DOES crash the computer _at times_ and reports errors.

Just to be sure, even though Memtest86+ showed no errors... are you sure your memory is configured correctly in the BIOS? I'm speaking in terms of its voltage, timings, etc. If your motherboard offers X.M.P, and your RAM supports it, I'd try switching it from manual / auto to X.M.P and seeing if that aids you whatsoever.

The CPU itself being at fault is very unlikely. There are no 124 bugchecks and not really anything that would pin the CPU being the issue aside from the Prime95 issues. What's really got fixated is the DirectX faults we're seeing (kernel and just DirectX in general). Usually with DirectX culprits and faults the causes are: Memory, GPU (video card), Motherboard, PSU.

I'm just curious, and even though Furmark goes without any issues, have you tried removing your GPU and running off of integrated video for awhile?

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

I haven't set anything in the BIOS for the memory. The only things I've done is changed the boot config, so that it'll boot from my CD-Rom drive, disabled the onboard audio and video, disabled the floppy drive, and turned off the express gate. Other than those things I haven't done anything with it. I left it all as it is.

I also know for this board that you have to set the timings manually if you're running 1600 ram. I'm running 1333 which doesn't require any of that.

A buddy of mine took a look at my voltages in HWMonitor and said everything looks great and there is no signs of my PSU causing the problems. Suggested it's quite possibly the motherboard.

No, I haven't removed the GPU and tried the onboard. Are you sure that's worth testing? I really don't think the GPU is the problem here, I could be wrong though.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

I believe at this point it's most likely the board as well. I suggested integrated video just in case based off of the consistent DirectX faults, but it's entirely up to you.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Alright, I'll possibly try out the onboard GPU in a little bit, I haven't had any issues today so far. 

Is there any sort of tests I can do, possibly Furmark on the onboard GPU, to see if it's the culprit?

The GPU itself is about 2 years old and I've had zero problems with it since the first day I've used it.

Also, I did just have a strange thing happen. My iPhone is on the charger, which is on the same powerstrip as my computer and monitor. My iPhone vibrated as if I just put it on the charge and the monitor went black for about 3 seconds as well.

Is something else to blame or is it just coincidence?

Here's a screenshot of HWMonitor:


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Another thing I don't understand is how I can play LoL for hours on end without any issues. Wouldn't something pop up if it was in fact related to the motherboard?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Honestly, I don't really know at this point. The monitor going black when the iPhone was vibrating makes no sense. Possibly a power strip issue, a grounding issue, I don't know. Also, no, it doesn't not mean it's a motherboard issue. BSOD's and freezes are random based off of what the true cause is.

I can contact some experts and ask for second opinion and assistance here as I am not too sure what to tell you what to do next, etc. This is above me now.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

No, my iPhone vibrated as if I had just plugged it into the charger, yet it had been plugged in for a while, and the monitor went black for a couple of seconds as well. It happened at the same time out of no where.

I don't think it's a grounding issue as I had no trouble with my other computer and I don't hear any noise coming through my headset which is usually a tell tale sign.

Power strip issue COULD be possible but I doubt that, as I didn't have any issues with my other computer.

I'm getting ready to order a motherboard, this one to be exact.

Any thoughts? Should I hold out?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Didn't you say not too long ago you were having crackling in your headset, or is that solved now? That may be indicative of a grounding issue, or a board issue.

Regardless, if you're going to order a new board, that will for sure let you know whether or not the issue is board related. I'm going to have to say from my point of view thus far, it's most likely the board.

Again, if you'd like, I can get a second opinion and hand to help out.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

The crackling problem was only happening when I was tabbing out then back into World of Warcraft. 

It went away after tabbing back out, then back in, and it'd clear it. It'd also be pretty laggy in game while happening.


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

If you think it'd be best to get a second opinion, I guess it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

I've left a note for some experts to come and take a look 

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Thank you. Hopefully we'll figure out the issue once and for all.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

D/L and run Hardware Monitor  to monitor the voltages while running prime/furmark.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Bugginess that happens when Alt/Tabbing in or out of a game is likely to be because the paging file is being accessed hard to bring back into RAM the files that were stored there while the game was loaded, it should clear after a few seconds, depending on the speed of the drive and the amount of data needed. Similar will happen, usually to a much lesser extent, when Alt/Tabbing back into the game. Just normal Windows memory management.

The crackling heard might be down to RFI (radio frequency interference), often a bad or dirty earth/ground somewhere acting as an aerial and feeding the signal into your audio circuit.

The crackling and iPhone issue could well be down to grounding, as Patrick has already mentioned, can you move the rig to another wall socket/powerstrip combo and test from there for a few days?


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Wrench, I will certainly do that in the morning and post back with the results. However, I'm not exactly sure what the voltages are suppose to be. A buddy of mine looked at them and said they looked normal.

Satrow, unfortunately I can't right now, I may have another powerstrip I could test. However the "crackling" isn't really... consistent? It only happens when I alt-tab out then back into said game. It's not a constant thing. It's also like a... stuttering? A bit difficult to explain. Say I'm on my mount, and the wings are flapping, well when the audio plays for it, it'll make a "crackle/pop" sound when it happens. Tabbing back out then back in fixes it. It happens when I'm lagging from tabbing.

The iPhone was plugged into the powerstrip, the same one I've used for a long time. Never had any issues with my old computer using the same powerstrip and outlet. I literally built this machine around 7 weeks ago now. 

Now something I may have forgotten to mention, is that the parts in question were used, they weren't new. They were sent from a buddy of mine who built a new machine and didn't need them anymore.


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Alright, so I've ran both FurMark and Prime95 while having Hardware Monitor open. I was sure Prime95 was going to end up throwing an error, or causing me to freeze or BSOD like usual, this time it didn't. 

Left: FurMark Right: Prime95















After posting the results here, I was chatting with a buddy over Skype. I had Firefox, Skype, CoreTemp, and Hardware Monitor open, and I received a BSOD.

Yesterday I didn't have one at all. :huh: Maybe I just got lucky. 

Here's the Minidump:
View attachment Dump.zip


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

So after my last post, same programs running, another BSOD.

Here's the minidump.
View attachment Dump2.zip


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

I see the following in one of the recent dumps:


> *RTCore64.sys* Tue Sep 6 13:24:50 2011 (4E661112)
> *RivaTuner/EVGA Precision/MSI Afterburner* (known issues w/Win7)


*Uninstall* whichever software it belongs to please (Precision X ?).

As to your descriptions of the crackling, they fit in very well with the comments in the first paragraph of my previous post.

Can we have a full collection of logs as set out in the BSOD sticky - including Autoruns: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html they'll help us get a better handle on whats been happening on your machine recently.


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

I've uninstalled EVGA Precision X, I only used it while monitoring my GPU. I've never really overlocked anything.

As far as the headset that's good to hear!

Also last night while I'm having these BSOD's as listed above, my machine would restart multiple times on its own before post. Not sure what that's about.

I'm not sure what you mean by autoruns, hopefully I've done as asked. Did it the same way I did with my first post.
Here's the files as requested:
View attachment Files.zip


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*



> restart multiple times on its own before post.


This is usually indicative of the Bios having trouble with Ram settings or rarely a CPU OC setting.

Looks like you are running a single 4gig stick of 1333.
Use CPUz look on the SPD tab for the part number of the stick.

Have you run Memtest+ yet?
D/L Memtest+ burn it to a CD using a free program like Imgburn if you need one then boot from the CD to test the ram, let it run for at least 6 passes or until you see an error.


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Patrick asked me to run Memtest86+ as well, and I have done so. 


IceCold said:


> So Memtest is complete. It ran 15 tests, and all of them were passes. Not one error showed up.


Nothing is overclocked except for my GPU, which is from the factory. It's the superclocked edition. 

I installed CPU-Z to get the part number of my memory, I couldn't remember exactly what it was, thank you for that. Looks like I'm running this memory.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

That's plain vanilla 1333 1.5v stick should not be a settings issue.

From the dmps
The 2 dumps are naming different processes in different different apps.
While this can be a rouge driver on the system it usually means a piece of hardware failing.

The drivers listed in the dumps all appear to up to date except for the ATIPCIE.sys driver which is part of the ATI video drivers for your integrated video.

Did driver verifier produce any results? 


```
**************************Tue Aug 28 07:57:14.160 2012 (UTC - 4:00)**************************

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\082812-17550-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: c:/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c59000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e9d670
Debug session time: Tue Aug 28 07:57:14.160 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:00.892
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {6000000008, 2, 0, fffff80002ce3311}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiInsertTimerTable+171 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> kd: Reading initial command '!analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed;  !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q'
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000006000000008, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff80002ce3311, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002f07100
 0000006000000008 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!KiInsertTimerTable+171
fffff800`02ce3311 4c3b7df8        cmp     r15,qword ptr [rbp-8]

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88007fed890 -- (.trap 0xfffff88007fed890)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000009858 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000009c47
rdx=fffffa8003f4ac30 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002ce3311 rsp=fffff88007feda20 rbp=0000006000000010
 r8=ffffffffffffffff  r9=000000000000007d r10=fffff88002f64180
r11=fffff88002f64100 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz ac po cy
nt!KiInsertTimerTable+0x171:
fffff800`02ce3311 4c3b7df8        cmp     r15,qword ptr [rbp-8] ss:0018:00000060`00000008=????????????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002cd7769 to fffff80002cd81c0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`07fed748 fffff800`02cd7769 : 00000000`0000000a 00000060`00000008 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`07fed750 fffff800`02cd63e0 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`07fed970 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06f2dc10 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`07fed890 fffff800`02ce3311 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`06e6f640 fffff880`02f64180 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`07feda20 fffff800`02ccdd32 : fffffa80`06f2db50 fffffa80`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`00000002 : nt!KiInsertTimerTable+0x171
fffff880`07feda80 fffff800`02cdef8f : 00000000`0000022c ffffdc61`54de6f15 00000000`0000007d 00000000`04a1fd20 : nt!KiCommitThreadWait+0x332
fffff880`07fedb10 fffff800`02fca08e : 00000000`0000c100 fffff960`00000006 00000000`00000001 00000000`00bc8900 : nt!KeWaitForSingleObject+0x19f
fffff880`07fedbb0 fffff800`02cd7453 : fffffa80`06f2db50 00000000`0000022c fffff880`07fedbf8 fffffa80`06ead290 : nt!NtWaitForSingleObject+0xde
fffff880`07fedc20 00000000`74a92e09 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`04a1ee98 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x74a92e09


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiInsertTimerTable+171
fffff800`02ce3311 4c3b7df8        cmp     r15,qword ptr [rbp-8]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiInsertTimerTable+171

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4fa390f3

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!KiInsertTimerTable+171

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!KiInsertTimerTable+171

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

sysinfo: unknown error 80004005
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.5]
[DMI Version - 0]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 2385 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        American Megatrends Inc.
  BIOS Version                  3503   
  BIOS Starting Address Segment f000
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2011
  BIOS ROM Size                 100000
  BIOS Characteristics
       04: - ISA Supported
       07: - PCI Supported
       09: - Plug and Play Supported
       10: - APM Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       14: - ESCD Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       17: - BIOS ROM Socketed
       19: - EDD Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
       32: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       04: - LS120-Boot Supported
       05: - ATAPI ZIP-Boot Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           8
  BIOS Minor Revision           15
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
  Version                       System Version
  Serial Number                                     
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     To Be Filled By O.E.M.
  Family                        To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  ASUSTeK Computer INC.
  Product                       M4A78T-E
  Version                       Rev 1.xx
  Serial Number                                
  Asset Tag                                           
  Feature Flags                 09h
       -384461112: - h
       -384461160: - 

  Location                      To Be Filled By O.E.M.
  Chassis Handle                0003h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 21 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  Chassis Manufacture
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                       Chassis Version
  Serial Number                                      
  Asset Tag Number                              
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Safe
  Security Status               None
  OEM Defined                   1
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         1
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 40 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            AM3
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              ech - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        AMD              
  Processor ID                  430f1000fffb8b17
  Processor Version             AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor                  
  Processor Voltage             8fh - 1.5V
  External Clock                200MHz
  Max Speed                     3200MHz
  Current Speed                 3200MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Other
  L1 Cache Handle               0005h
  L2 Cache Handle               0006h
  L3 Cache Handle               0007h
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag Number                                    
  Part Number                   To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0005h]
  Socket Designation            L1-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0280h - Varies Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0200h - 512K
  Installed Size                0200h - 512K
  Supported SRAM Type           0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Current SRAM Type             0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Specification Reserved
  Associativity                 4-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            L2-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0281h - Varies Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0800h - 2048K
  Installed Size                0800h - 2048K
  Supported SRAM Type           0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Current SRAM Type             0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Specification Reserved
  Associativity                 4-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0007h]
  Socket Designation            L3-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0282h - Varies Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            1800h - 6144K
  Installed Size                1800h - 6144K
  Supported SRAM Type           0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Current SRAM Type             0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Specification Reserved
  Associativity                 4-way Set-Associative
[Onboard Devices Information (Type 10) - Length 6 - Handle 0030h]
  Number of Devices             1
  01: Type                      Video [enabled]
  01: Description                 To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 0031h]
  Number of Strings             4
   1                            BCAEC50F156D
   2                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
   3                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
   4                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 0034h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              8388608KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      4
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 0035h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                004bffffh
  Memory Array Handle           0034h
  Partition Width               01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0036h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0034h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK0
  Memory Type                   12h - DDR
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer00
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber00
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0037h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                003fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0036h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0035h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0038h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0034h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM1
  Bank Locator                  BANK1
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer01
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 003ah]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0034h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM2
  Bank Locator                  BANK2
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer02
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber02
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 003ch]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0034h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM3
  Bank Locator                  BANK3
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer03
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber03
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04412000 fffff880`04450000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`00ed8000 fffff880`00f2f000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`03ebc000 fffff880`03f45000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`13de5000 fffff880`13dfb000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`07708000 fffff880`07711000   ALSysIO64 ALSysIO64.sys Sat Jul 09 20:27:45 2011 (4E18F201)
fffff880`02d65000 fffff880`02d7a000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0112b000 fffff880`01136000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`010f8000 fffff880`01101000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01101000 fffff880`0112b000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`01630000 fffff880`01638000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Tue May 05 11:00:22 2009 (4A005486)
fffff880`016a1000 fffff880`016a8000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02d2e000 fffff880`02d3f000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`05d15000 fffff880`05d33000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00650000 fffff960`00677000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff880`0166e000 fffff880`01698000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01630000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00d16000 fffff880`00d74000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01072000   cng      cng.sys      Fri Jun 01 23:25:51 2012 (4FC987BF)
fffff880`13dd5000 fffff880`13de5000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`07711000 fffff880`0771a000   cpuz135_x64 cpuz135_x64.sys Sat Aug 11 03:48:20 2012 (50260E44)
fffff880`04baf000 fffff880`04bbd000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02c8d000 fffff880`02d10000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`02d10000 fffff880`02d2e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`03e68000 fffff880`03e77000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`019e9000 fffff880`019ff000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04b87000 fffff880`04ba9000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04bc9000 fffff880`04bd2000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04bbd000 fffff880`04bc9000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04bd2000 fffff880`04be5000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04bf3000 fffff880`04bff000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`044a1000 fffff880`04595000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04595000 fffff880`045db000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`01182000 fffff880`01196000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01136000 fffff880`01182000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`013ed000 fffff880`013f7000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`019af000 fffff880`019e9000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`018ac000 fffff880`018f6000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`02c10000 fffff800`02c59000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`045db000 fffff880`045ff000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a19000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`04a19000 fffff880`04a21080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04be5000 fffff880`04bf3000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`05c4c000 fffff880`05d15000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`019a6000 fffff880`019af000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`04478000 fffff880`04496000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`13dc6000 fffff880`13dd5000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00bbc000 fffff800`00bc6000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`04a54000 fffff880`04a97000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`013c1000 fffff880`013dc000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Fri Jun 01 22:50:23 2012 (4FC97F6F)
fffff880`015d6000 fffff880`01600000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Jun 01 23:27:11 2012 (4FC9880F)
fffff880`04ba9000 fffff880`04bae200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04412000   L1E62x64 L1E62x64.sys Sun Mar 28 22:08:44 2010 (4BB00BAC)
fffff880`00dd0000 fffff880`00de5000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`00fdd000 fffff880`01000000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00cf5000 fffff880`00d02000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`01653000 fffff880`01661000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03fe5000 fffff880`03ff4000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04a24000 fffff880`04a31000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00fc3000 fffff880`00fdd000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`05d33000 fffff880`05d4b000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`05d4b000 fffff880`05d78000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`05d78000 fffff880`05dc6000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`05dc6000 fffff880`05dea000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`0145e000 fffff880`01469000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f38000 fffff880`00f42000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01196000 fffff880`011f4000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`03e5d000 fffff880`03e68000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01994000 fffff880`019a6000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01483000 fffff880`01576000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`02df4000 fffff880`02e00000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c2f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04b03000 fffff880`04b18000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`03f7f000 fffff880`03f8e000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03e77000 fffff880`03ebc000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01576000 fffff880`015d6000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01469000 fffff880`0147a000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03e51000 fffff880`03e5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c59000 fffff800`03241000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri May 04 04:18:59 2012 (4FA390F3)
fffff880`0121e000 fffff880`013c1000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01698000 fffff880`016a1000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`04b18000 fffff880`04b4a000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Wed Apr 18 13:07:54 2012 (4F8EF4EA)
fffff880`13004000 fffff880`13dc6000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue May 15 03:35:36 2012 (4FB20748)
fffff880`03f59000 fffff880`03f7f000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00f82000 fffff880`00f97000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`00f42000 fffff880`00f75000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00fac000 fffff880`00fb3000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fb3000 fffff880`00fc3000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013dc000 fffff880`013ed000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`070bc000 fffff880`07162000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04b4a000 fffff880`04b87000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d02000 fffff880`00d16000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`02dd0000 fffff880`02df4000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`02c2f000 fffff880`02c4a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`02c4a000 fffff880`02c6b000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`02c6b000 fffff880`02c85000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`03fda000 fffff880`03fe5000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`01443000 fffff880`0144c000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0144c000 fffff880`01455000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01455000 fffff880`0145e000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0195a000 fffff880`01994000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`00de5000 fffff880`00dfd000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`07162000 fffff880`0716d000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0446c000 fffff880`04478000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03f8e000 fffff880`03fab000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01952000 fffff880`0195a000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`07670000 fffff880`07708000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`07043000 fffff880`070ac000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`07000000 fffff880`07031000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`0449f000 fffff880`044a0480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`016a9000 fffff880`018ac000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Mar 30 04:34:26 2012 (4F757012)
fffff880`07031000 fffff880`07043000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120d000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01072000 fffff880`01094000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`03fc6000 fffff880`03fda000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00440000 fffff960`0044a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02d3f000 fffff880`02d65000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`04a97000 fffff880`04aa9000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`01638000 fffff880`01652c80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`04a31000 fffff880`04a4e000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`04a22000 fffff880`04a23f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`0445b000 fffff880`0446c000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`04aa9000 fffff880`04b03000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04450000 fffff880`0445b000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`02d7a000 fffff880`02dd0000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`00f75000 fffff880`00f82000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0140e000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0140e000 fffff880`01433000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`010a8000 fffff880`010e4000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`018f6000 fffff880`01906000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`00f97000 fffff880`00fac000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00d74000 fffff880`00dd0000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01906000 fffff880`01952000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`03fab000 fffff880`03fc6000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01433000 fffff880`01443000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e25000 fffff880`00ec9000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ec9000 fffff880`00ed8000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03f50000 fffff880`03f59000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00060000 fffff960`00375000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Jul 18 14:14:37 2012 (5006FD0D)
fffff880`010e4000 fffff880`010f8000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`04496000 fffff880`0449f000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f2f000 fffff880`00f38000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`03f45000 fffff880`03f50000   ws2ifsl  ws2ifsl.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:33 2009 (4A5BCCF9)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e21000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0716d000 fffff880`071de000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`01638000 fffff880`01646000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01646000 fffff880`01652000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`01652000 fffff880`0165b000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`0165b000 fffff880`0166e000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Tue Aug 28 07:44:58.675 2012 (UTC - 4:00)**************************


Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\082812-16348-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: c:/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c0d000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e51670
Debug session time: Tue Aug 28 07:44:58.675 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:00:29.033
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {fffff88007c27064, 1, fffff80002c927d3, 1}


Could not read faulting driver name
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiScanReadyQueues+197 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> kd: Reading initial command '!analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed;  !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q'
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff88007c27064, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff80002c927d3, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000001, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


Could not read faulting driver name

WRITE_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002ebb100
 fffff88007c27064 

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!KiScanReadyQueues+197
fffff800`02c927d3 41c784249c44000001000000 mov dword ptr [r12+449Ch],1

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  1

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88007c22840 -- (.trap 0xfffff88007c22840)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffffa8003cafbb0 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=00000000000007ff rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002c927d3 rsp=fffff88007c229d0 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffff80002c0d000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffffffffffffffb
r11=00000000000216f7 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
nt!KiScanReadyQueues+0x197:
fffff800`02c927d3 41c784249c44000001000000 mov dword ptr [r12+449Ch],1 ds:00000000`0000449c=????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002c1c164 to fffff80002c8c1c0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`07c226d8 fffff800`02c1c164 : 00000000`00000050 fffff880`07c27064 00000000`00000001 fffff880`07c22840 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`07c226e0 fffff800`02c8a2ee : 00000000`00000001 fffff880`07c27064 00000000`00000000 00000008`9afd9c89 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x457a2
fffff880`07c22840 fffff800`02c927d3 : 80000000`b73da800 fffff8a0`00130128 fffff880`00000079 fffff880`07c22a08 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`07c229d0 fffff800`00000001 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`7730a820 fffff880`02f63180 00000000`00000001 : nt!KiScanReadyQueues+0x197
fffff880`07c22ac0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`7730a820 fffff880`02f63180 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000001 : 0xfffff800`00000001


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiScanReadyQueues+197
fffff800`02c927d3 41c784249c44000001000000 mov dword ptr [r12+449Ch],1

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiScanReadyQueues+197

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4fa390f3

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!KiScanReadyQueues+197

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!KiScanReadyQueues+197

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

sysinfo: unknown error 80004005
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.5]
[DMI Version - 0]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 2385 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        American Megatrends Inc.
  BIOS Version                  3503   
  BIOS Starting Address Segment f000
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2011
  BIOS ROM Size                 100000
  BIOS Characteristics
       04: - ISA Supported
       07: - PCI Supported
       09: - Plug and Play Supported
       10: - APM Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       14: - ESCD Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       17: - BIOS ROM Socketed
       19: - EDD Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
       32: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       04: - LS120-Boot Supported
       05: - ATAPI ZIP-Boot Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           8
  BIOS Minor Revision           15
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
  Version                       System Version
  Serial Number                                     
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     To Be Filled By O.E.M.
  Family                        To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  ASUSTeK Computer INC.
  Product                       M4A78T-E
  Version                       Rev 1.xx
  Serial Number                                
  Asset Tag                                           
  Feature Flags                 09h
       -382626104: - h
       -382626152: - 

  Location                      To Be Filled By O.E.M.
  Chassis Handle                0003h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 21 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  Chassis Manufacture
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                       Chassis Version
  Serial Number                                      
  Asset Tag Number                              
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Safe
  Security Status               None
  OEM Defined                   1
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         1
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 40 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            AM3
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              ech - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        AMD              
  Processor ID                  430f1000fffb8b17
  Processor Version             AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor                  
  Processor Voltage             8fh - 1.5V
  External Clock                200MHz
  Max Speed                     3200MHz
  Current Speed                 3200MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Other
  L1 Cache Handle               0005h
  L2 Cache Handle               0006h
  L3 Cache Handle               0007h
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag Number                                    
  Part Number                   To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0005h]
  Socket Designation            L1-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0280h - Varies Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0200h - 512K
  Installed Size                0200h - 512K
  Supported SRAM Type           0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Current SRAM Type             0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Specification Reserved
  Associativity                 4-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            L2-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0281h - Varies Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0800h - 2048K
  Installed Size                0800h - 2048K
  Supported SRAM Type           0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Current SRAM Type             0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Specification Reserved
  Associativity                 4-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0007h]
  Socket Designation            L3-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0282h - Varies Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            1800h - 6144K
  Installed Size                1800h - 6144K
  Supported SRAM Type           0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Current SRAM Type             0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Specification Reserved
  Associativity                 4-way Set-Associative
[Onboard Devices Information (Type 10) - Length 6 - Handle 0030h]
  Number of Devices             1
  01: Type                      Video [enabled]
  01: Description                 To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 0031h]
  Number of Strings             4
   1                            BCAEC50F156D
   2                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
   3                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
   4                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 0034h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              8388608KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      4
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 0035h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                004bffffh
  Memory Array Handle           0034h
  Partition Width               01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0036h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0034h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK0
  Memory Type                   12h - DDR
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer00
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber00
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0037h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                003fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0036h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0035h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0038h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0034h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM1
  Bank Locator                  BANK1
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer01
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 003ah]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0034h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM2
  Bank Locator                  BANK2
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer02
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber02
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 003ch]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0034h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM3
  Bank Locator                  BANK3
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer03
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber03
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`0423e000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`00e37000 fffff880`00e8e000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`02ccb000 fffff880`02d54000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`13000000 fffff880`13016000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`064d5000 fffff880`064de000   ALSysIO64 ALSysIO64.sys Sat Jul 09 20:27:45 2011 (4E18F201)
fffff880`03f08000 fffff880`03f1d000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00e2a000 fffff880`00e35000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00fe8000 fffff880`00ff1000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`01630000 fffff880`01638000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Tue May 05 11:00:22 2009 (4A005486)
fffff880`01677000 fffff880`0167e000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03ed1000 fffff880`03ee2000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`05afe000 fffff880`05b1c000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`007c0000 fffff960`007e7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff880`0148a000 fffff880`014b4000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01630000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00ce8000 fffff880`00d46000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01072000   cng      cng.sys      Fri Jun 01 23:25:51 2012 (4FC987BF)
fffff880`043ef000 fffff880`043ff000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`064cc000 fffff880`064d5000   cpuz135_x64 cpuz135_x64.sys Sat Aug 11 03:48:20 2012 (50260E44)
fffff880`04988000 fffff880`04996000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03e30000 fffff880`03eb3000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`03eb3000 fffff880`03ed1000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`02c68000 fffff880`02c77000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`019c2000 fffff880`019d8000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04960000 fffff880`04982000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`049a2000 fffff880`049ab000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04996000 fffff880`049a2000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`049ab000 fffff880`049be000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0481d000 fffff880`04829000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04276000 fffff880`0436a000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`0436a000 fffff880`043b0000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`01121000 fffff880`01135000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010d5000 fffff880`01121000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120a000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`01988000 fffff880`019c2000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01885000 fffff880`018cf000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`031f5000 fffff800`0323e000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`043b0000 fffff880`043d4000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`049cc000 fffff880`049e5000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`049e5000 fffff880`049ed080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`049be000 fffff880`049cc000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`05a35000 fffff880`05afe000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`0197f000 fffff880`01988000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`13ddc000 fffff880`13dfa000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04266000 fffff880`04275000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00ba5000 fffff800`00baf000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`0482d000 fffff880`04870000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`013cd000 fffff880`013e8000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Fri Jun 01 22:50:23 2012 (4FC97F6F)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148a000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Jun 01 23:27:11 2012 (4FC9880F)
fffff880`04982000 fffff880`04987200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`043d4000 fffff880`043e6000   L1E62x64 L1E62x64.sys Sun Mar 28 22:08:44 2010 (4BB00BAC)
fffff880`02de9000 fffff880`02dfe000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01638000 fffff880`0165b000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00cc7000 fffff880`00cd4000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`02cac000 fffff880`02cba000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03fed000 fffff880`03ffc000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`049f0000 fffff880`049fd000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00f7e000 fffff880`00f98000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`05b1c000 fffff880`05b34000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`05b34000 fffff880`05b61000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`05b61000 fffff880`05baf000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`05baf000 fffff880`05bd3000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`014b4000 fffff880`014bf000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e97000 fffff880`00ea1000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01135000 fffff880`01193000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`02c5d000 fffff880`02c68000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0196d000 fffff880`0197f000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014d5000 fffff880`015c8000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`03f97000 fffff880`03fa3000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03fa3000 fffff880`03fd2000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`048dc000 fffff880`048f1000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`02d8e000 fffff880`02d9d000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01193000 fffff880`011d8000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`014bf000 fffff880`014d0000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02c51000 fffff880`02c5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c0d000 fffff800`031f5000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri May 04 04:18:59 2012 (4FA390F3)
fffff880`0122a000 fffff880`013cd000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`0166e000 fffff880`01677000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`048f1000 fffff880`04923000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Wed Apr 18 13:07:54 2012 (4F8EF4EA)
fffff880`1301a000 fffff880`13ddc000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue May 15 03:35:36 2012 (4FB20748)
fffff880`02d68000 fffff880`02d8e000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00ee1000 fffff880`00ef6000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`00ea1000 fffff880`00ed4000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00f67000 fffff880`00f6e000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00f6e000 fffff880`00f7e000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013e8000 fffff880`013f9000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`060e9000 fffff880`0618f000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04923000 fffff880`04960000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cd4000 fffff880`00ce8000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`03f73000 fffff880`03f97000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`03fd2000 fffff880`03fed000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e21000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`02c77000 fffff880`02c91000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`03e21000 fffff880`03e2c000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`019f6000 fffff880`019ff000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015ed000 fffff880`015f6000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015f6000 fffff880`015ff000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01933000 fffff880`0196d000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`01094000 fffff880`010ac000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`064c6000 fffff880`064cc000   RTCore64 RTCore64.sys Tue Sep 06 08:24:50 2011 (4E661112)
fffff880`0618f000 fffff880`0619a000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0425a000 fffff880`04266000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02d9d000 fffff880`02dba000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0192b000 fffff880`01933000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`06425000 fffff880`064bd000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`06071000 fffff880`060da000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`0619a000 fffff880`061cb000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`13016000 fffff880`13017480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01682000 fffff880`01885000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Mar 30 04:34:26 2012 (4F757012)
fffff880`061cb000 fffff880`061dd000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`0120a000 fffff880`01217000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01072000 fffff880`01094000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`02dd5000 fffff880`02de9000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00430000 fffff960`0043a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03ee2000 fffff880`03f08000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`04870000 fffff880`04882000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`02c91000 fffff880`02cabc80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0481d000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`049ee000 fffff880`049eff00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`04249000 fffff880`0425a000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`04882000 fffff880`048dc000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`0423e000 fffff880`04249000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`03f1d000 fffff880`03f73000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`00ed4000 fffff880`00ee1000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`019d8000 fffff880`019e6000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`015c8000 fffff880`015ed000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00f98000 fffff880`00fd4000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`018cf000 fffff880`018df000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`00ef6000 fffff880`00f0b000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00f0b000 fffff880`00f67000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`018df000 fffff880`0192b000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`02dba000 fffff880`02dd5000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`019e6000 fffff880`019f6000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00d46000 fffff880`00dea000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00dea000 fffff880`00df9000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02d5f000 fffff880`02d68000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00010000 fffff960`00325000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Jul 18 14:14:37 2012 (5006FD0D)
fffff880`00fd4000 fffff880`00fe8000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`043e6000 fffff880`043ef000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00e8e000 fffff880`00e97000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`02d54000 fffff880`02d5f000   ws2ifsl  ws2ifsl.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:33 2009 (4A5BCCF9)
fffff880`011d8000 fffff880`011f9000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`064bd000 fffff880`064c6000   cpuz135_x64.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`06000000 fffff880`06071000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`01638000 fffff880`01646000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01646000 fffff880`01652000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`01652000 fffff880`0165b000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`0165b000 fffff880`0166e000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``



   --- E O J ---   Tue 08/28/2012      15:17:24.26     _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
   --- E O J ---   Tue 08/28/2012      15:17:24.26     _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
   --- E O J ---   Tue 08/28/2012      15:17:24.26     _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
```


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

I have not run driver verifier after I installed the onboard drivers. The only reason I did install them was per request of Patrick. My computer was having issues before they were even installed.

I'll run Driver Verifier now with the settings according to the post he made on this thread about it and post back with the results.

EDIT:
Driver Verifier is now running. Hopefully we'll see something soon.


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Alright so I've had a series of BSODs. 

I was browsing the web, updating WoW, had Skype open, and I got a BSOD. "SPECIAL_POOL_DETECTED_MEMORY_CORRUPTION". Hit the reset button as usual, and had a blackscreen, monitor wouldn't come on.

Powered off for 20 seconds, then back on, still a blackscreen. So I tried once more powering off for 20 seconds, turned it back on. Windows was at the loading screen "starting windows", and I got a BSOD. "IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" (no minidump for this one). Hit the reset button, got back into my desktop. Starting to post here, and another BSOD, "PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA". 

So I hit my reset button again, get back into my desktop, and disable driver verifier. Reboot, get back into my desktop, start to post here, and another BSOD, "BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER". Hit my reset button once more, get back to the desktop, when firefox starts to open so I can post here, another BSOD, "SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION".

So I decide to power off, let it sit for about 10 minutes, powered back up, and here we are. Never had that many BSODs in a row before, or that many that quickly. Not sure what's going on but hope it helps!

Here's the minidumps:
View attachment Dumps.zip


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

The SPECIAL_POOL_DETECTED_MEMORY_CORRUPTION pretty much tells the story.
Verifier running, unknown process crashed running FireFox.
It's hardware related because the data from memory returned corrupted.
It's going to be a motherboard or CPU issue(memory controller is on the CPU) bent/missing pin, bad socket. AMD so it has actual pins so it's probably not a cooler mounted incorrectly issue like can be found on Intel setups.


```
SPECIAL_POOL_DETECTED_MEMORY_CORRUPTION (c1)
Special pool has detected memory corruption.  Typically the current thread's
stack backtrace will reveal the guilty party.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff9801cafec90, address trying to free
Arg2: fffff9801cafec89, address where one bit is corrupted
Arg3: 0000000000574378, (reserved)
Arg4: 0000000000000032, caller is freeing an address where nearby bytes within the same page have a single bit error

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC1_32

SPECIAL_POOL_CORRUPTION_TYPE:  32

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 0000000000000000 to fffff80002cce1c0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`009b0248 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

SYMBOL_NAME:  ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Unknown_Module

IMAGE_NAME:  Unknown_Image

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

BUCKET_ID:  ZEROED_STACK

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

So how would I know what it is? Is it my motherboard or CPU? I remember checking the CPU when I installed it, I didn't notice any bent or missing pins. It's also an aftermarket cooler, the Cooler Master V8.

I'd just hate to purchase a motherboard and find out it's my CPU, vice versa.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Only way I know is to test with known good pieces, or if still under warranty rma them.


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

How would I go about testing? Just pop them in and run verifier, then go about my business and see if I get a BSOD? 

I'm not sure if they're under warranty as I'm not the original buyer, not sure how I would go about that either.

Also, which motherboard/CPU would you recommend that are reasonably priced?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

For a motherboard change to a different board it may get complicated with the Windows license/Activation if a OEM license it's only good for the original board installed on unless no longer available from the manufacturer, it may be as simple as a phone call to explain and activate or as complicated as buying a new windows license.
Using the same brand/model board is ok.

The Motherboard would be my first suspect, but I have been seeing some bad cpu recently.


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

I do know the original owner did overclock the CPU when he had it, but he said it was nothing extreme. Hopefully someone I know will have something I can use to test the stuff out. I just really hope I can narrow it down to exactly what it is.

Also, which motherboard/CPU would you recommend that are reasonably priced?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Today the FX4100 or FX6100 in the AMD line for a CPU.
The Gigabyte 880GM or 970A > Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more! 

Depends on where you are shopping, is there Microcenter store near you?


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

There is a Compusa near me, which is now owned by Tigerdirect. However I've always made my purchases with Newegg. I've only ever ordered one part through Tigerdirect. Not that I have anything against them, I've just preferred Newegg.

I was looking at the AMD-FX4170 actually, the benchmarks look really nice. However, I don't believe my current board supports AM3+. 

For motherboards, I was looking at the ASRock 970 Extreme3. However the Gigabyte 970A looks pretty good as well.

As I said I just really want to make sure that the motherboard or the CPU is the problem. I did run testing with Prime95 in the past and yes, it did throw errors at times, and did cause BSOD's, at times. Not all the time though. Would this be cause by the CPU or Motherboard? Or is there no real surefire way of knowing unless I try another CPU/Motherboard?


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Decided to run "Hot CPU Tester Pro" as it's the only software I found that says it will test both the CPU and Motherboard. Well I recieved a BSOD shortly after starting it, and had trouble getting booted back up afterwards. Ran into a BSOD just before seeing my Desktop too. 

Maybe the new dumps will provide more information as to my CPU or Motherboard being faulty.

Here's the minidumps:
View attachment Dumps3.zip


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

I know it sounds crazy, but could this be related to my headset? I know on Skype sometimes while in a call, I'll have a strange...ticking/popping noise. I think it's one of the people in the call though, since I'm not the only person who hears it. Also, it's the only USB item plugged into the front of my computer. Or, could this be because of my motherboard?

I am more than likely going to be puchasing a new motherboard though. Going to go with the GIGABYTE GA-970A-D3 board.

Thought I'd point it out.


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Got another BSOD, this time while playing League. It's never happened while playing League before.


Here's the Minidump:
View attachment Dump4.zip



EDIT:
After this BSOD, I switched my headset to one of the back ports. Just to test. Got another BSOD while attempting to play League.

Here's the Minidump:
View attachment Dump5.zip


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Are you using a pen drive as a ready boost device?


```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

BAD_POOL_HEADER (19)
The pool is already corrupt at the time of the current request.
This may or may not be due to the caller.
The internal pool links must be walked to figure out a possible cause of
the problem, and then special pool applied to the suspect tags or the driver
verifier to a suspect driver.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000022, 
Arg2: fffffa8006755000
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_22

POOL_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002ec9100
 fffffa8006755000 

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002c244ce to fffff80002c9a1c0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`03332a58 fffff800`02c244ce : 00000000`00000019 00000000`00000022 fffffa80`06755000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`03332a60 fffff800`02dc61fa : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`03332bb0 fffff880`03332b30 00000000`00000001 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x72d6
fffff880`03332af0 fffff880`018fe21a : fffff880`0190e870 00000000`00000040 00000000`0000000b fffff880`00000000 : nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0x46a
fffff880`03332ba0 fffff880`018ff7a4 : fffffa80`06720e80 00000000`07bab0c5 fffff880`03332c80 00000000`00000000 : rdyboost!SmdMdlCleanup+0x16
fffff880`03332bd0 fffff880`018fe416 : fffffa80`066b2c10 fffffa80`0499d010 fffffa80`06720ea0 fffff880`018f862e : rdyboost!SMKM_STORE_MGR<SMD_TRAITS>::SmIoCtxWorkItemComplete+0x330
fffff880`03332c60 fffff880`018f743e : fffffa80`0499d010 fffffa80`066b2c10 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`0499d010 : rdyboost!SmWorkItemFree+0x10e
fffff880`03332ce0 fffff800`02f30e6a : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`048c5b50 fffffa80`039ed040 : rdyboost!SMKM_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::SmStWorker+0x176
fffff880`03332d40 fffff800`02c8aec6 : fffff880`02f64180 fffffa80`048c5b50 fffff880`02f6efc0 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`03332d80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`03333000 fffff880`0332d000 fffff880`03332810 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
rdyboost!SmdMdlCleanup+16
fffff880`018fe21a 33d2            xor     edx,edx

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  rdyboost!SmdMdlCleanup+16

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: rdyboost

IMAGE_NAME:  rdyboost.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4ce7982e

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x19_22_rdyboost!SmdMdlCleanup+16

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x19_22_rdyboost!SmdMdlCleanup+16

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

No? I've only used my Flash Drives to store backup files, and to boot into Memtest and Western Digital HD Tools. Other than that I haven't done anything with them.


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

BSOD this morning. :facepalm:

View attachment Dump.zip


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Your board has what's called Sideport memory which is a flash type memory for the integrated video, it's a long shot but enter the Bios and on the advanced tab set the internal graphics mode to disabled.


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*



IceCold said:


> BSOD this morning. :facepalm:
> 
> View attachment 115256


Looks like you posted exactly when I did, so not sure you saw this.

I've had the onboard GPU disabled for a while now. It was Sideport + UMA or something like that. I've had it disabled since shortly after I started getting BSOD's.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Same as many of the others 
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe
BUGCHECK_STR: 0xD1

PROCESS_NAME: firefox.exe

The kernel is getting corrupted data, you can only go so far with Windbg if it's not software related.


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Alright.

I've narrowed it down between these two boards which I will be ordering one of the two later today. Since that's apparently the issue here. Which board would you personally choose? TheASRock 970 EXTREME3 or the GIGABYTE GA-970A-D3?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Tough call, Gigabyte are good boards, Asrock has been getting good reviews lately seem to building a better product now, their support is also reportedly good, I just recently bought a Z78 Extreme 4 Intel board to try and like it but that by itself doesn't mean a lot until it gets some age. Or needs support(or not). 

The Gigabyte board has more USB ports, the Asrock a slightly new Audio chipset.
Compare them like this> Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!


Coin toss


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Right, I've compared them and original chose the Gigabyte board. However, I know ASRock isn't a bad brand, a buddy of mine uses their boards. Another buddy of mine also had me build him a new machine not long ago and I used one of their boards in his machine, it works great.

The ASRock also (as of today) comes with free 8gigs of memory. Which would be a nice upgrade as well.

Decisions, decisions! I just hope that this will remedy the problems I've been having, so I can get back to BSOD free computing/gaming.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Go for the Asrock with free ram


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Alright ordered the ASRock board. Should be here in a couple of days.

I thank everyone who helped get this issue resolved, and I will post back with my results.

Thank again!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## IceCold (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

As I said I would post with my results.

My parts came in about a week ago, I've just been making sure everything is running correctly before posting.

So far, everything is working wonderfully, couldn't ask for better. A lot of the problems I was having are completely gone, the audio problems I was having, etc.

Once again, I thank everyone for helping me out with this and getting it resolved.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD's and Freezing*

Good to hear it worked out, thanks for letting us know


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Good to hear your system is working fine thus far


----------

